# Best lake for perch



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

What is the best lake for perch. I have tried a few and I like to fish Devils lake.


----------



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

I would agree with u on devils lake! i have fished for perch on many lakes and so far devils lake has been the best luck! especially for jumbo perch! I think devils lake is one of the best perch lakes in the U.S.


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 7, 2006)

we did good on mille lacs this year even caught my biggest yet a 14 1/2 inch. Not sure where you are from but i would give it a shot and i m always up for going if ya need someone to show ya a spot or 2


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> I think devils lake is one of the best perch lakes in the U.S.


 If not THE best.

Though there are a lot of lakes in the NE part of SD that are cranking out some nice ones still.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ya the alot of places NE SD and still some places in SE ND if you get there at the right time of yr. alot of the lakes in NE SD are really getting fished hard and this has been going on for awhile now. I hope not everyone is taking bucket fulls home. I hope there will be fish there 5 yrs down the road.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh yeah, perch fishing on Devils Lake is absolutely awesome!!! :eyeroll:

Just like it use to be about 5 to 7 years ago!!! :roll:

D-E-V-I-L-S L-A-K-E......Devils Lake, Devils Lake........if you go to DL focus on walleye. You'll do much better!! :wink: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Dont get all "secret code" on me either NJ.... :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Let me rephrase that for anybody reading this who thinks Devils Lake is GREAT for perch. If you are thinking about swarming some small slough instead of going to DL. Go to DL....its tougher to overfish!!! There are you happy now!! YOU know who YOU are!! (code>>>)  

Oh, I shouldnt be so hard on the lake. You will still catch a few and on occasion "get into them" but nothing like it use to be. IMNSHO!!!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Big and Little Winni in Minnesota pots out some monster too! all you need is some good flashers and constently moving to stay on them. might be a little tougher but it worth it


----------



## Outdoorsman567 (Jun 24, 2007)

# 1. i would have to say Devil's lake loots of good perch fishing there

# 2. Since i live right on it i would have to say about 30- 40 feet of water on lake erie using the old flashers :beer:


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

i would have to lake erie! i have lived there my entire life except for the past four years of active dutyand the perch is always amazing!! wether they are bitting on minnows or worms! you can always catch a perch in lake erie from the docks and you can definatly catch your limit if you on a boat


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

shhh..leave the NE Sodak lakes out of this......

Devils lake for sure...


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

stockade lake in Custer....hands down the best in SD...... :-?


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 7, 2007)

Lake Simcoe in Ontario, World Class.
Can't be beat for Jumbo Perch.

SS


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

Never Fished Devils lake, but i've always wanted to. I would have to say one of the Best Perch Lakes in the U.S has to be Lake of the woods.


----------



## canadian (Dec 20, 2006)

fishinfool said:


> Lake Simcoe in Ontario, World Class.
> Can't be beat for Jumbo Perch.
> 
> SS


amen, also the smallies there get BIG!


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

LOTW, and Mille Lacs. Mille Lacs is a way tougher lake to catch though, but when you do, WOW. Way better than driving 7-8 hours.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

2 words Stump Lake this winter it was like devils lake used to be, although We still did grind quite a few out of DL the last 2 years


----------

